# Where do I start. Dr. missdiagnosed



## hethir (Mar 14, 2006)

Where do I start? I went to the Drs on Sat last week because of constant spotting and a little cramping and alot of stress. Got an ultrasound (which i usually never would but I was so stressed out that I felt there was something wrong. They said it was a Molar pregancy and I had to get a D&C on Last Mon. I had a misscariage in september by myself but since this was a molar and I was told it would keep on growing until they took it out I trusted them. Well I went to my follow up appointment on Wed. and my very nervous Dr. told me it was not a molar it was a misscarriage and that i would need to come in for testing in 2.5 months to see why. I was in absolute shock.I felt like I had a very unecessary surgery and so many other invasive things done to me. Iam confused because they acted so certain. It was almost easier to handle when they told me it was a molar and that there was no baby. But now he says there was a baby forming and it had stopped. Has any one else experienced this?


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

(((((HUG)))))s


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

i would get another doc ASAP. a molar pregnancy is a very serious thing and you need to get this checked out as soon as possible.

http://www.obgyn.net/women/articles/molarpreg_dah.htm

http://www.babycenter.com/refcap/pre...s/1363614.html

http://hygeia.org/poems11.htm

frankly, your doc sounds lame and maybe incompetant. find another one you feel safe with. i wouldn't trsut my womb and my babies with someone like this.


----------



## hethir (Mar 14, 2006)

He is supper lame. I am going to go and get all my files and question him with my lawyer. i am greatfull it is not a molar pregnancy, because i had no idea how serious it was until i read that article and talked to my midwife. they told me nothing about how serious it was. they acted like it was nothing. But i did have a surgery I did not need. I am just hoping it was a misscarriage and I was definetly not pregnant any more before the surgery....... that is really scary.
HEthir


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

I hate to even mention this, but if he was wrong about it being a molar pregnancy are you sure the baby was even gone before he operated? He sounds horribly incompetant. I'd get a new doctor ASAP.


----------



## hethir (Mar 14, 2006)

Me and my husband went and questioned him yesterday. we had talked to our lawyer friend for the proper questions to ask. He changed everything he said and lied to our faces. i don't think he even remembered me. I am trying to get my files in case.


----------



## christymama (Feb 21, 2003)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss and what you have been put through.. I hope that dr gets whats coming to him. How can you misdiagnose a molar? Again I am so Sorry


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

I had a molar 10 years ago. Dr did not see it at the u/c - I was 12 weeks pregnant at the time of U/c. They did not see a baby and they should have been by this time. He discovered that this was molar after he did a D&C for me - 2days later. Now I am thinking that may be he suspected it but did not wanted to tell me untill he knew for sure. He did press me for D&C done ASAP. At that time I even did not know what molar was.

In any case you need to have your blood test for hcg and make sure it is gone to 0 before you do anything else. If it is not 0 - uyou have to continue testing it every couple of weeks.

How far you were when the doctor told you that you have it?


----------

